# A quick snapshot of what I can see now..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

The weather here on the coast has quietened down and all the snow has gone, the lake in front has lost its ice covering, but the moat lake at the side is still frozen..

So had a look out with the binclies to see what is about.

In the farmers field in front are about 150 Geese I haven't a clue what kind but they may be Canada Geese.

Then there are two white barn owls flying about hunting.

There are 3 magpies perched on the fence..

A load of crows? the ones with the yellow beaks.

Various ducks on the unfrozen lake along with Grebes and water hens, a couple of water voles making a V wake as they are swimming across the lake but they are two far away to see them, they are very tame and sit on your foot while you are fishing, and help themselves to your bait if they can get to it.

There are two wood pigeons, a load of sparrows and starlings coming and going on the bird feeding table thingy, eating the food the next door put out, with a little robin hopping on the floor picking up any droppings. with some chaffinch type birds on the hanging feeding station..

There are the odd blackbird perched on the aerials on the caravans calling to one another..

Of course there is the seagulls flying about all the time as we are next to the sea.

There is a kestrel hovering just above the cliffs..

That is what I could see in a couple of minutes looking..


And.
We have a fox which comes out sometimes during the day, sniffing around at the bottom of the field, but there hasn't been any deer so far this year, there are loads of mole hills at the moment as the grass cannot be cut by the site tractor as everything is sodden, which gives us an opportunity to pick wild mushrooms if your quick enough before any dog walkers spot them for themselves.

I like it here. :wink: 

ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

So that's what you've been smoking then.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Ray

Late birthday presents?

Except maybe the three magpies? - aren't unequal numbers meant to be unlucky? Bet then maybe superstition is also unlucky? :roll: 

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Im sure its a "Murder" of Crows not a Load!  

Lucky you Ray. I cant see anything out my office window apart from a bloody big white motorhome as I cant park it round the side because of the broken and hanging off TV Aerial that still hasnt been fixed!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Picture took just before the snow came.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Well we have a light breeze, intermittent sun and it's 6.1C outside, the hens are wandering around doing what hens do and there are lots of finches around as well as sparrows, three or four jays, a blacbird (male) lots of robins, no lizards out at the moment - too cold for them, some large white fingal heads but I am not sure what they are or whether they are edible...... (Note to self; Must take one to the pharmacy to have it checked).

No seagulls, no crows or rooks around, two buzzards and a kestrel or three within a few hundred metres, some deer wandering through the trees opposite but we don't get to see them too often as they are very shy (the hunt can be active around here at various times, but not today).

The various wild brd feeders that we have are beseiged by a large number of finches - we also have great tits (no comments please :roll: ) feeding on the fat balls just outside the window. The peanut feeders are one of the most popular although we cannot buy "bulk" bags of peanuts (20kg) as "French birds don't eat them!" - but the birds have not read that book and empty the ball feeder in about 24 hours and it is 20cm diameter..... :lol: 

So life here is quiet for now, but will undoubtedly be much busier in a few weeks with wildlife.

Dave


----------

